
Ask HN: Opinions on the best PHP IDE? - grobolom
Dear HN,<p>I'm having trouble finding an adequate IDE to use for my PHP development. I'm part of a small company that has a relatively very large project base. I've been going through the IDEs of choice, and haven't been able to pick one. Could you help me out?<p>Here are the requirements:
-word wrap
-remote debugging
-easy integration with SVN or CVS
-fast text suggestion
-fast in general<p>I've tried the following IDEs so far: Eclipse, Netbeans, PhpED, Zend Studio 7.1, PDT. All have their issues - many don't have code folding, and stuff like Zend and Eclipse are fairly slow (at least when compared to PHPed. However PHPed has poor integration with Linux and is also the costliest of the bunch.<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated.
======
Travis
If you have a Mac (fast Mac), Coda is very Mac-like and friendly. However it
slows my 1 year old Macbook pro down quite a bit, so it's by no measure
"fast". More of a text editor too, really.

~~~
grobolom
I wish I had a Mac. This is actually our main drawbacks - our company needs a
somewhat unified system, which is why I'm asking for suggestions. Sadly, none
of us have Macs, so while I'd love to use Coda (Seriously, I love that
program. Using my friend Matt's Pro is simply a pleasure because of it) it's
one of the programs I can't use.

------
nreece
Notepad++ works just fine. It has plugins for source control.

------
eof
[http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/05/vim-
made-e...](http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/05/vim-made-easy-
how-to-get-your-favorite-ide-features-in-vim.ars)

Seems relevant.

~~~
grobolom
Vim is, sadly, wholly inadequate for my needs. It kicks ass for speed, and I
didn't know about the code completion, so that's a plus. But for integration
with our current systems, it's just not enough.

Version control is much more difficult, and remote debugging is extremely
useful to us. Quick project management is also more difficult with Vim,
despite the rapid integration with the shell.

~~~
eof
I have been using fugitive.vim for integration with git, I don't know about
svn or cvs as I don't use them.

The thing is vim needs to be (but can be!) tailored to your needs.

------
erikstarck
Komodo Edit is pretty good.

